# Caraboctonus keyserlingi info?



## Crono (May 3, 2006)

Thinking about getting one, but am having trouble finding much info on it. I can find some basic housing info and that is about it. I am wondering specifically about how aggressive they are, their feeding and their venom.

I know I put up a similar thread about scorp venom last week, but I want to be certain they are not medically significant, as explained in the same thread.

Thanks in advance for any info you have
Dave Mc


----------



## fusion121 (May 3, 2006)

They like it humid
They like it moderately warm...about 26-28C
They like a deep substrate, humous like, to burrow into, preferably with a rock to burrow under
 They are quite aggressive if you corner them, but they are very skittish and will run straight to their burrow if they can
 They are quite an active species, males often wander around at night
 Their venom is going be pretty negligible, combined with their size they shouldn't pose a serious threat


----------



## Prymal (May 3, 2006)

Heya Oliver,

That could be a concise guide to Diplocentrus as well so, basically keep 'em as Diplos and expect the same or similar behavior.

Luc


----------



## Prymal (May 3, 2006)

Oliver,

What's the average size (length) of this species? Thanks.


----------



## fusion121 (May 3, 2006)

About 3.5-5cm when adult (my adult male is about 3.5cm). The burrowing is allot more prolific then Diplocentrus, more so then any species I've kept, they make pretty complex burrow networks and make a main chamber which they seem to wait in most of the time.


----------



## Crono (May 3, 2006)

Alright thanks guys
You have said exactly what I needed to hear.
Thanks again
Dave Mc


----------



## MattM (May 3, 2006)

> They are quite an active species, males often wander around at night


Mine sit underground 24/7  It's a shame, since they are stunning!!!


----------



## fusion121 (May 3, 2006)

I guess females you may never see. The male seems to venture out allot in search of some love


----------



## MattM (May 3, 2006)

Yeah thats true, the male wonders around every now and then. Don't always see him bacause you cant look trough it's tank, its plastic. The female is about to pop, molt or juvi's, no idea. I think just a molt. She's really underground for over 3 months, without any sign of her getting above ground; when I drop in food it simply starves


----------



## Nazgul (May 3, 2006)

Hi Oliver,

mine are much bigger, I´d guess 5 - 6 cm for the adults. Have you already checked if you don´t have B. keyserlingi, they tend to be a lot smaller.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121 (May 3, 2006)

Hi Alex
I'm pretty sure its a Caraboctonid, I got a good look at the sternum under a microscope. I think you may be right about the size, I have not measured it and I am very bad at estimating lengths


----------



## Crono (May 14, 2006)

Hate to bring this back from the dead, but a final setup question. 


I think a false bottom setip would be beneficial to this species, and was planning on putting one. 
Anyone agree or disagree?
Thanks
Dave Mc


----------



## MattM (May 14, 2006)

Well, they like it damp, but false bottem... Don't know if it adds a little extra. I dont have it, I have a substrate of 15cm. Moist it now and then and it'll do fine. At least it does so already for over a year hehe.


----------



## Crono (May 14, 2006)

alright, I can try it like that. At worst I can put one in later when I do a substrate change. I am not in a serious rush for this at the moment.

The false bottom for my heterometrus gives a very moist substrate even when the there is almost no water in the gravel, so it might end up being excessive.


----------



## Scorpion_Lvr (Aug 21, 2009)

Trust me, I've been trying to find one for like EVER! lol  They are Native to Chile and I have not been able to find a U.S. seller


----------



## Aschamne (Aug 21, 2009)

Adam of ajexotics.com has them.

Art


----------



## Priack (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome scorps! 
but mine just started zipping on his tail.. can't really get it why, anyone have a clue?


----------

